# Clip making



## JLL (May 25, 2016)

Any clip making info on this site ?


----------



## BSea (May 25, 2016)

Here was something done many years ago.  It was for making custom silver parts including clips.

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f70/lost-wax-casting-clips-cbs-activity-thread-70830/


----------



## JLL (May 25, 2016)

Thanks Bob


----------



## BSea (May 25, 2016)

It's on my "List of things to do".  But it's a long list.


----------



## bmachin (May 26, 2016)

There is an article in the library on making a bulb filler in which the author (Soligen) shows how to make a clip from stainless rod.

Bill


----------



## farmer (May 26, 2016)

*Clip*

Has anyone designed a clip made of wood or bone ?


----------



## wood-of-1kind (May 26, 2016)

farmer said:


> Has anyone designed a clip made of wood or bone ?



Have seen a few made with wood but not bone. Ideally if you "laminate" strips of veneer and glue together, I think you will get some nice results. It may be time consuming but it's on one of my many "to-do" lists.


----------



## BSea (May 26, 2016)

farmer said:


> Has anyone designed a clip made of wood or bone ?


Actually, Bruce Robbins (aka BRobbins629 on this site) made an all wood pen awhile back. Including a wooden clip.  At least I think it was Bruce.  I've slept a few times since then.

EDIT:  Found it.  http://www.penturners.org/forum/f13/rosewood-burl-ebony-clip-135199/


----------



## farmer (May 26, 2016)

*Laminating veneers*



wood-of-1kind said:


> farmer said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone designed a clip made of wood or bone ?
> ...



I found a really cool video on it 
I will see if I can find it .


----------



## farmer (May 26, 2016)

BSea said:


> farmer said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone designed a clip made of wood or bone ?
> ...



Thank you for the link 
Nice looking pen I wonder how strong the ebony clip is ?


----------



## BRobbins629 (May 26, 2016)

farmer said:


> BSea said:
> 
> 
> > farmer said:
> ...



I've made several wooden clips and if you're careful, they're relatively strong. I usually supply them with a case and tell the user to be careful as they can break. Recommend them to be used more as a roll stop than a clip for your pocket. The metal ones I make are more robust.  

And here's one in bronze
http://www.penturners.org/forum/f13/solid-bronze-pentel-conversion-119817/


----------

